# virtualbox + guest additions = error 53 (under XP SP2 guest)

## lyhana8

Hi, 

I follow the pdf documentation of virtualbox (www.virtualbox.org/download/UserManual.pdf) :

First I create the share folder :

```
vboxmanage sharedfolder add "Windows XP SP2" -name "linux_desktop" -hostpath /home/lyhana8/Desktop/  
```

 *Quote:*   

> VirtualBox Command Line Management Interface Version 1.3.8
> 
> (C) 2005-2007 InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH
> 
> All rights reserved.
> ...

 

Then start my virtual machine :

```
$ vboxmanage startvm "Windows XP SP2"
```

 *Quote:*   

> VirtualBox Command Line Management Interface Version 1.3.8
> 
> (C) 2005-2007 InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH
> 
> All rights reserved.
> ...

 

And when i want to "mount" the folder on my windows guest with :

```
net use E: \\vboxsvr\linux_desktop
```

I get :

 *Quote:*   

> System error 53 has occured. The network path was not found

 

more info :

```
~$ vboxmanage showvminfo "Windows XP SP2"
```

 *Quote:*   

> VirtualBox Command Line Management Interface Version 1.3.8
> 
> (C) 2005-2007 InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH
> 
> All rights reserved.
> ...

 

Any idea ? thx

----------

## defenderBG

 *lyhana8 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> net use E: \\vboxsvr\linux_desktop
> ```
> ...

 

It is not really for that section of the forum, anyway... shoudn't u write a full name of the folder, like /home/<vboxuser>/<vboxdir> or at least if using this directory, to provide your user with rights to read/write/delete?

----------

## lyhana8

```
net use E: \\vboxsvr\linux_desktop
```

Is a command under the guest, here an Windows OS, and i follow the documentation's syntax.

see here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-553848-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## rsevero

 *lyhana8 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And when i want to "mount" the folder on my windows guest with :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I used this same exact sequence of commands with virtualbox-bin-1.3.8. It worked as expected.

Now I have virtualbox-9999 (the SVN version) and I'm having the same problem you have.

I don't have a solution for our problem so consider this a glorified me-too post.  :Smile: 

----------

## lyhana8

===================

Be careful to which version you install :

1) PUEL licensed version support Network and USB ;

2) GPL licensed version doesn't support Network, USB and other stuff !

Read this : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-553848-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

===================

----------

## rsevero

 *lyhana8 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ===================
> 
> Be careful to which version you install :
> ...

 

Yes, you are right. From SVN I get GPL version which doesn't have shared folders at all.

Sorry for the confusion.

----------

